# Club Combo Vs Club Select



## smencar (Jun 13, 2016)

Is there a difference between Club Select vs Club Combo?  At our new member orientation, we were given the option to purchase Club Combo for an additional $2995 and were told we had access only to Club Select.  When we later called DRI, we were told they are one and the same thing.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Michael1991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Basically they are the same thing. 

Club Combo is the new version of Club Select. There are some differences between the two programs, like deposit fees, for example. Club Select is no longer available as a program for members to deposit their weeks, so you can join only under the Club Combo rules. 

The Club Select name is still used for members who are renting the weeks that others have deposited.


----------



## youppi (Jun 14, 2016)

Club combination units deposited count in you loyalty level but not Club Select. Also, the number of point receive seems to be higher in Club Combination than Club Select.


----------

